# Breed Suggestions



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I know, I've always sort of hated these posts on other sites where I am a member. However, I decided folks personal observations/suggestions in this situation would be useful to our future planning.

We have rescued siberians,fostered siberians, pet sitting various breeds, been involved in rec. mushing, weight pulling, hiking with our dogs for about 17 years now. Life changed drastically in 2008-2009 when we lost 3 of our senior siberians and one approx 7 year old sibe in a 9 month period. We were not thinking in the early/mid 90's when we rescued/adopted most of our dogs that they would reach senior status at the same time. It was a serious mind bender emotionally for us. We suddenly felt we were no longer "dog people". 

Fast forward to 2010 and we still have two senior sibes approx. 11/12 or perhaps a wee bit older. We also have a one year old grandson, and we are obviously older and a bit less active physically. The dogs do well with him, and since the day he started interacting more, crawing etc. he has been supervised and been actively taught what is expected of him behavior wise toward the dogs. We definitely subscribe to never leaving children and dogs unsupervised, that will always be our practice. It's a no brainer. My husband babysits him 2-3 days a week while his parents work. He took early retirement.

Looking ahead we are exploring rescuing another dog at some point in a year or two(whenever the time is right) and I thought I would ask any of you folks what your observations are of breeds who do well with children. Obviously for the dogs sake we need to be sure it is a fit for our lifestyle and abilities as well. Adapting to meeting a dogs need is also not an issue, as we adapted to each siberian along the way...i.e some can leap 6 foot fences, never leave sibe off leash, some sibes can climb chain link, chewing, digging etc. etc. We live in the country on 1.5 acres, home is relatively small, but we do prefer medium to large sturdy breeds as well.

I prefer a natural breed that does not require professional grooming. Do not mind grooming several days per week, enjoy it in fact. Besides our love of siberians we are also interested in Malamutes, Newfies, Great Pyr,Bernese Mt. dogs, Greater Swissies, and admittedly I am a bit smitten with Anatolians. We are open to considering other breeds and mixes, but ultimately temperament and overall general health will be primary deciding factors. We also would probably always like to have one siberian sharing our lives so the breed(s) of dog chosen would need to relate well with at least one other dog. As is our norm, when the time is right we would proceed cautiously and we have always done carefully planned intros etc. so no hasty decisions based on breed and looks.

Anyone feel like sharing dog and child experiences, and/or suggesting breeds I may not be considering. After doing some research I already know some of the breeds I mentioned may be an issue, but I am factoring in temperament and still open to considering them. 

Thanks in advance for any wisdom or insights anyone feels open to sharing.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I would suggest a standard poodle as they are so gentle and amazing with children. However, you mentioned you don't want to do professional grooming. Poodles require frequent grooming so that might not be an option for you. However, the upside is that they do not shed at all! 

ETA: Poodles do not drool  Also, you can groom poodles yourself. Many people buy a set of clippers and voila. The thing about poodles is that they have hair. It grows like ours and if you don't keep it brushed and clipped, it will mat very badly. If you keep their hair cut really, really short, they actually are pretty low maintenance. 

re: bernese mountain dogs - my sister has a bernese mountain dog and a great dane. Both dogs are amazingly gentle and do very well with her 2 year old daughter.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Frequency of grooming is not an issue so much as does it have to be done professionally and/or if so how often? Hadn't thought of the benefits of no shedding. Something else to consider, we are used to vacuuming often. Hmmmm......
Thanks!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I grew up with newfies. They were always so sweet and gentle. Great with kids and easy to train. They drool a lot so that is something to keep in mind (I'm not a big fan of drool LOL). They do require lots of brushing to keep their coats in good shape, but if you enjoy grooming a few times per week I would say that's about all they need. 

My experience with great Pyrenees is also very positive. Sweet and loyal dogs that love to be with their family. They are a herding dog so they are not ones to roam much and tend to stick with the family. Again, they drool and require quite a bit of brushing. 

Bernese mountain dogs are more active and happy-go-lucky compared to pyrs and newfies. They almost remind me of goldens but just bigger and not quite as hyper. Very sweet and loving dogs. Good with kids. We have several that come to my work. 

If I were you I would contact the local breed rescue groups and go to a few events to meet and greet with several reps from the breed. Spend as much time with each one to get a good feel about temperaments, personalities, and health/behavior. 

Good luck and keep us posted on what you decide!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

You know what I am going to say right? LOL
Labradors. Not just any. Get an English Labrador from a rep breeder. English stock are very calm, less high energy and geared for the family. Riley is a English and he is phemonial, even with his energy he is calm always. He has right the right amount. It took a long time for Ted to get to that point. He is an Amercian Lab. He was bred to be in field, high energy and go go go. He is taller, slender but still a big block head. Riley is solid, stocky and shorter. Still a big blocky head. They love children, children in essence is how they thrive. They must have children around. They are my girls' companion, their pillows when they watch tv, the shoulder that they need to cry on after a bad day of school. (Mommy's shoulder too LOL but they love to come to the labs for the kisses and head nuzzles). Labs are extremely loyal, eager to please, they love to be interactive with eveything you do. They are extremely involved.

Grooming hasnt been an issue here. Only when the winter comes they grow their winter coat, and then the spring/summer they blow it. They are very low maintance I feel. Atleast my two are. We bring them to the lake every other day, they run, we go for 12 km walk, they love it. My girls even can leash and walk them. They heal like gentlemen with them.

Labs can also pull as well. I have done alittle tiny with the dogs  

Well, thats all I have to say


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks Danemama that was going to be our next step eventually after doing my internet research and asking for some input here. Drool, I have heard of this thing called drool, lol, however we have not yet had to deal with that. Wonder how hubby will feel about drool, he is the chief housekeeper now too so that must be considered. Are we talking flinging flying type drool or dribbling?? Oh geez...drool..lol...he just looked at me now when I mentioned drool...we will let that sink in for a while I guess.
Bernese interest me, but I have had concerns about some of the frequency of health issues I see in the breed. With some of these breeds we have also considered carting/drafting because we do like to intereact with our dogs and our dogs have always been happy doing what they were bred to do. Although sibes can be good at the couch potato thing too.
Thanks again!!!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks Rye and Ted, I have thought of labs, a friend of ours had American bred labs, and they were great dogs, but I will look into your suggestion. Thank-you!! I need to leave shortly to drop off some dog food for a local farmer I convinced to stop feeding total crap to their dog, and go to the local farm supply for gardening stuff, but I will be back later. Really appreciate the quick, helpful, friendly responses so far. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It's the flinging type of drool...need hand towels strategically placed around the house to catch it! It's much easier to clean the drool when it's fresh rather than cemented to the walls! But Bernese also drool....I personally wouldn't get a "drooly" breed. Danes can drool but usually not the american lines. 

Bernese do have a lot of health issues...


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> My experience with great Pyrenees is also very positive. Sweet and loyal dogs that love to be with their family. They are a herding dog so they are not ones to roam much and tend to stick with the family. Again, they drool and require quite a bit of brushing.


Pyrs are definitely sweet & loyal but somewhat aloof...But they are not a herding breed...They are a guardian breed & they do tend to roam if left to...They are notorious for that!...The jokes goes, "What do you call a Pyr off leash?"..."Gone!!!"
Lastly, a properly bred Pyr should have a tighter lower lip so that helps with the drool issue...The brushing?...Oh man!...When they blow coat you'd think your arm will come off before the hair stops coming out!!!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Gypsy, thank you for the info on Pyrs. I knew they were a guardian breed and I've seen them protect herds so I would have thought herding was a bit inherent too?? Appreciate the info on proper breeding and drooling. 

I'm okay with the coat blow issue, I've dealt with 6 sibes at one time blowing coat.
It's good to know about the off leash situation because I would have thought being a guardian breed that would not have been as much of an issue. That said I am already used to not leaving a sibe off leash because they are gone too, so we would not have to adapt in that respect. Although I will admit I was hoping to maybe one day have a dog who did not always have to be leashed. Assuming they are properly trained etc. Always good to have more info to ponder. Thank-you!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Huh...I have never heard that about Pyrs either. The ones that we've had are always very good off leash and stuck with the pack. Even on 100+ acres up in BC! I guess it just depends on the individual! But thanks for the input :wink:


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

I could not handle with 6 blowing coats OMG. Id recommend a beautiful Giant Schnauzer. Mine is very protective, loyal, fearless, and loving towards children.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

I have just one off leash Pyr out of 4...But it took a lot of recall training to get him that way...I think some Pyrs can be good off leash if supervised but from what I know I'd never leave them just to roam.:smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Mals, Mals, Mals!!! A true working and loyal, independent breed. They love children. Back in the old days, when the Inuits would leave the camps to go hunt, the mals were left sometimes to protect the children. As for the blowing of the coat, I guess every mal is different. Aspen never really blows his coat. He only sheds a little bit here and there. Other malamutes shed heavily and REALLY blow their coat. I don't know if his minimal shedding has to do with him coming from great lines. I'm not sure. But, he still requires brushing about 3-4 times week.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Any breed of dog if trained properly will be fine off leash. Dogs tend to roam in boredom..so if your dog is bored it will roam. Keep it busy..and it will not go off to find things to do.

I like Newfies lol. But they drool a lot. Other than that I believe any dog can be great with kids if raised right so for me breed isnt particular as I am partial to me Malinois and Shepherds.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> Any breed of dog if trained properly will be fine off leash.


Some breeds are more likely to roam than others though...A lot of it depends on what they were bred for.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

The majority of it is how they are raised, brought up and trained. In the end what they were bred for is just that. Any dog regardless if it was meant to herd sheep, guard whatever, track down missing people, pull carts etc...training is what determines if that dog roams or not...


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> The majority of it is how they are raised, brought up and trained. In the end what they were bred for is just that. Any dog regardless if it was meant to herd sheep, guard whatever, track down missing people, pull carts etc...training is what determines if that dog roams or not...


We'll have to agree to disagree on this...What a dog is bred to to do is pretty deeply ingrained & I'd feel like a fool to think that my training can automatically trump up to 1000's of years of breeding even though I try.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well then I guess I am a fool because I trained my Malinois and a previous Shepherd and both are herding/working breeds with extreme drive. My Mal has a very high prey drive yet I control that. Hes off leash and has a great recall despite what years of breeding created for his breed to herd and work...I also trained the one Rottweiler and Pitbull I had at one point off leash and on my property with no roaming and both were strong working breeds.


----------



## canecorsoluvr (Oct 10, 2010)

GypsyJazmine said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on this...What a dog is bred to to do is pretty deeply ingrained & I'd feel like a fool to think that my training can automatically trump up to 1000's of years of breeding even though I try.


Sorry, but that is just ignorant. So, you're telling me that because my dog was bred to take down predators threatening his herd and humans, that he will automatically be inclined to go after boars etc, just because it's ingrained in his genes? 


Saying a dog CAN'T do something because of his breed, is stupid. ANY dog can be trained to do ANYTHING. You have to be consistent and patient. Furthermore, your dogs were used as property guardians and livestock herders, so it should be "inclined" to stay in it's territory :smile:


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> Well then I guess I am a fool because I trained my Malinois and a previous Shepherd and both are herding/working breeds with extreme drive. My Mal has a very high prey drive yet I control that. Hes off leash and has a great recall despite what years of breeding created for his breed to herd and work...I also trained the one Rottweiler and Pitbull I had at one point off leash and on my property with no roaming and both were strong working breeds.


Nowhere have I seen that Mals tend to roam...Besides you don't know what Lincoln is mixed with...You pass him off as a purebred Mal but I have several links where you called him a mixed breed & even asked what he could be mixed with...He may take after whatever he is mixed with.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

OT but I once saw a Jack Russel Terrier enrolled in Schutzhund...and Terriers are varmint hunters...

Stajbs...what about a big fluffy St. Bernard? My one friends friend has one and hes great with the kids.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

More off topic, he was DNA tested a while back  Hes a purebred


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> More off topic, he was DNA tested a while back  Hes a purebred


Oh!...You have never mentioned that on any of the other forums before...No wonder I was confused.


----------



## canecorsoluvr (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, someone's getting defensive aren't we?

Don't comment on your dog's level of training if you're going to take offense when people are giving you constructive criticism.

A dog's breed has NOTHING to do with it's ability to be trained, that's all I and the other poster were trying to say. So bashing that poster for having a mix breed is really pathetic. Do you have low self esteem or something? Stop shooting low blows, this forum is informational, not for conflict.

So making excuses for yourself by saying that great pyrs are naturally "inclined" to roam is ridiculous. You obviously haven't put much training into your dogs, you need to accept that instead of bashing other people. When clearly at least this woman TRAINED her dog.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Didn't think it was any ones concern what breed he was other than my own, but thank you for showing interest in it as it is much appreciated :biggrin:. Also didnt think I needed to tell people he had a DNA test done.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

canecorsoluvr said:


> Wow, someone's getting defensive aren't we?
> 
> Don't comment on your dog's level of training if you're going to take offense when people are giving you constructive criticism.
> 
> ...


My dogs are very well trained...ty...& I have no problems with mixed breeds...I have one of my own...What I have a problem with is liars...One of my pet peeves.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

canecorsoluvr said:


> Wow, someone's getting defensive aren't we?
> 
> Don't comment on your dog's level of training if you're going to take offense when people are giving you constructive criticism.
> 
> ...


My dogs are very well trained...ty...& I have no problems with mixed breeds...I have one of my own...What I have a problem with is liars...One of my pet peeves.

eta:A dog's breed has a LOT to do with it's ability to be trained to certain things...Not saying that none of the breed can as all dogs are individuals but what they are bred for to start with has a huge bearing on what they can be trained to do willingly.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ladies... please take care of whatever lingering "beef" you have with one another elsewhere, and lets stick ON TOPIC, please.


Any further posts made arguing will be removed.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry folks, went away a few hours, came back, discovered the laptop I purchased 6 months ago was having a seizure, windows would not boot up, more issues insued, then I had to uninstall my antivirus because there was some bugaboo with that, then I reinstalled comcast's updated version, while I smoked lots of god awful cigarettes, and the final straw is I am computer challenged. Anyone for a nice soothing glass of wine or perhaps a Guiness Stout?? lol

Seriously though, I had not meant for anyone to have disagreements or issues with this thread when originally posted. Hoped for and got some new info. 

We all have breeds of dogs or mixes we feel strongly attached to for an array of reasons. We are passionate about it as dog lovers. Just as we are passionate about different feeding options and training methods. We have all had many different experiences even with the same breeds of dog. I have experienced one of my 7 sibes I managed to train well enough and trusted off leash 99% of the time, he was a very different sibe for me(I swore he was half human), however I have known many siberians in our local sled dog club and only saw one that the owners 100% trusted off leash. I actually would expect there are Pyrs who would wander more than others given the chance off leash. I have been around many mals also. Of the large group of mal owners, showers, breeders I know some have mals who get along with their other mals, and some have mals who cannot. 

Being a northern breed lover malamutes have been up for consideration by us from the start. We know just where we would go if we choose that route. Our one friend has a litter every two years or so. The temperament, health and conformation of her mals is what I would want in a mal. She can run a whole team of mals (6-8) at a time(no fighting), they weight pull, and many of them are Canadian and American Champions. I wasn't sure about mals with children in general, as my friend does not have children. Her dogs are her kids. lol... So it looks like mals can stay on the list for consideration, and thanks malluver. Aspen is gorgeous!!

I thank everyone for their input, it is much appreciated. Hopefully we can all manage to respect each others different viewpoints because as a social worker I really hate conflict(I deal with it 5 days a week) and I would not want to have started a thread which causes problems for folks. 

Jackie


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

stajbs said:


> Sorry folks, went away a few hours, came back, discovered the laptop I purchased 6 months ago was having a seizure, windows would not boot up, more issues insued, then I had to uninstall my antivirus because there was some bugaboo with that, then I reinstalled comcast's updated version, while I smoked lots of god awful cigarettes, and the final straw is I am computer challenged. Anyone for a nice soothing glass of wine or perhaps a Guiness Stout?? lol
> 
> Seriously though, I had not meant for anyone to have disagreements or issues with this thread when originally posted. Hoped for and got some new info.
> 
> ...


Jackie, Ty for your insight...As an owner of a breed born to run I am sure you understand what I was talking about...I am sorry for derailing your great thread!:smile:


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Well since starting this thread, one thing is crystal clear. We are inclined toward guardian, working, and/or northern breed type dogs primarily. Saints could be added to the list, but I suspect the drool factor will come into play. lol Hubby has commented several times on the slobber rags danemama mentioned a while back. 

Fortunately this is a decision that we have plenty of time to make. My primary reason for starting the thread is related to dogs and children. Not being able to have kids of my own, but being fortunate enough to have a great stepson, we are truly enjoying our grandson. We were not sure how our sibes would do with the baby, nor did we know how it would go once he was a toddler. We couldn't be more pleased with how the dogs are adjusting, and the grandson is almost 13 months and infatuated with the dogs. He will continue to be taught how to interact with the dogs. When we are gone from this earth the one thing I would like him to remember about us and being in our home is what life is like with dogs. I wish we still had a whole team of sibes because I would have loved for him to experience riding in a sled or perhaps running a single sibe himself and standing on the runners of a sled. A legacy if you will. lol Don't mean to sound morbid, but as one nears middle age one begins to think of these things. 

I'm not offended or upset with anyone who has posted, I just do not wish to be the catalyst for a topic that brings discord among forum members.

Thank you all!!


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

I will say this..I have trained my miniature schnauzer properly..yet off leash he has a tendency to wander/roam..run off. This inherently does come from his lineage as a varmin hunter/going to ground. My Giant Schnauzer Brutus, is fine off leash..and his temperment is vastly diff than that off a miniature. I believe it to be a mix of both..training/breed instincts that drive a dog's personality off leash. That being said, Im sure a better trainer (professional), could train my miniature to completely follow his pack leader step by step, even with squirrels ect buzzing about. I guess it comes down to the knowledge/skill of the handler....Final quote..go get a bad ass Giant!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

John Rambo, the last line of your post woke me up and made me chuckle. Thank-you for that. So I better get a damned giant schnauzer, huh? If I may be honest..I've never had a fondness for "the look" of schnauzers, but again this is not about looks anyways. However since I never had that fondness for them, I have never researched them. What's the grooming situation with them, I thought most of those breeds had to be stripped...something I know almost nil about.

Well, I spent two hours last night fixing a computer, then seeing this thread get a wee bit sticky and hoping it would end when I finally crashed at 2AM. Then up at 7Am to feed the dogs. Now I am off to get rid of the on-call briefcase from work and try to relax for what remains of this weekend. 

Hopefully my humble repair efforts with the computer worked and I will be able to get back here later this afternoon.

Thanks again for all the suggestions and input from all of you. I gotta go look at giant schnauzers too. I do not want Rambo mad at me, that's for sure


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

You can always get one of EACH listed here LOL!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree! I've always been a huge fan of having more than two dogs. They interact with each other and really do get to be more like their wild counterparts if they have their own "family pack" to be in. We have five dogs right now and I wouldn't change a single thing about it other than maybe getting another as soon as we move up to Idaho! I get so much enjoyment out of watching them communicate with one another over all types of things....I couldn't imagine not having at least two dogs! 

I do NOT advise getting two puppies at the same time though. There should be at least 18 months between new additions.


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

Glad I brought some humor to the thread! True story..I live in central Columbus and walk my dogs frequently. Everywhere I go people stop and ask me, "what type is that dog?" " he is so beautiful!" It is as if he is an alien. People think it odd to see a massive black schnauzer roaming the streets...Hell..my new standard poodle pup doesnt even get a look by people when we pass em...only my Gs does. Giants are marvelous creatures....if you do get one, make sure he gets the great dane show crop done by a professional vet(artist). More info on Giants can be found at giantschnauzerclubofamerica.com.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Rye and Ted, Danemama, I couldn't agree with both of you more. I definitely prefer more than one dog. In fact most of our years with siberians we had at least 4, but never more than 6 at one time. Six was our max, when the economy was better we were able to do 6 dogs justice. Plus we had the time and energy to devote to 6. Due to massive layoffs where I work I am often putting in 50, sometimes 60 hours per week and we are comfortable with two and have fostered a third on occasion. We stopped fostering when the grandbaby came along, perhaps when he is older we will consider that again as well. For now two siberians and a baby in the house keeps the retired portion of this partnership hopping. lol I believe we will always have at least two dogs, at least one has to be a siberian, it's part of our addiction.

Rambo, I will definitely explore Giant Schnauzers more. I have seen them at dog shows and they are indeed striking. Thanks for the link, I took a quick glance and will spend more time researching them now that you have brought them to my attention.

When it comes to puppies, the youngest we have ever had was 4 months old. Appreciate the input there Danemama. I don't anticipate evere doing more than one pup at a time, and again maybe the dog we bring in will not be a pup at all. When the time is right there will be many factors to consider. Right now our focus is on the two senior sibe "kids", we need to do right by them for as long as we are blessed with sharing our lives with them. It is when the situation changes and then the time is right that we would look into another dog. I am probably jumping the gun asking for breed ideas from people but with the addition of a child to the mix we wanted to research things as thoroughly as possible.

Thanks everyone....lets see now, in my fantasy life there will be a sibe,Malamute, St bernard, Bernese, Great Pyr, Giant Schnauzer, English bred lab, Standard poodle, and maybe a mix or two thrown in for good measure. If I missed any recommendations I apologize, I did not expect so many responses. Now all I need is a huge house and lots of land.


----------

